# How to Program a nissan Transponder Chip Key



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

How to Program a nissan Transponder Chip Key. some cars have procedures that lets you do it yourself ,does nissan


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

Nissan has procedures for programming the keyless remotes yourself. The Chipped Keys need to be programmed by Nissan or a locksmith with the correct equipment.


----------

